# Help Healing Foot Pads + Warts?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I know I haven't posted in a while but Leo has been limping hardcore and it seems he has torn a foot pad and has some sort of wart on his foot. The vet said they can't stitch up the padding because of the type of skin it is and tried to sell me some products...however I know that there was some sort of balm or something mentioned on this site before for dogs feet? I would appreciate help in finding the name of it as I can not seem to find it through the search engine. Also if anyone has any other tricks to healing a torn foot pad I would appreciate it greatly as he not moving around too well. Another thing is that I noticed what looks like a wart on Leo's back toe and wondered if maybe it was just a callus or if I should be concerned? Thank you  all help and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a pic of the wart? and for the balm not sure but are you talking about bag balm? I dont have much experience with cut foot pads , worst my dogs have getten was cracked padds from the cold weather, we just used a creme to keep it hydrated { called utterly smooth i think in the stores, but can get at coops pretty cheap its just udder cream} although if its an actual cut I dont know if I would put a cream on it , might sting?I would think alot of it would be just keeping the area clean and dry , take care to wash and dry well after being outside.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I will try to post a pic of the wart when I get home from work. I think it might be bag balm... it was some sort of weathering stuff that was supposed to like coat their feet and prevent cracks and such...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bag balm helps with cracks but it softens the paws and they can get a little tender. My dogs get cut pads a lot and in a few days it should feel better I just keep them from running on it and let it heal on it's own. The wart a picture would help.


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

ISP ointment is great and also Tuff Foot - we use this for healing and to toughen the pad (while keeping it soft to the touch), Our female would tear her pads up every spring from not going on long walks through the winter so we started using tuff foot every fall and through the winter and do not have the problem any more


----------

